

Facebook silently blocking sharing of Google+ invite links? - tlrobinson
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cj0jjDtafak

======
cgshaw
Anyone else have an issue with this?

What if gMail had blocked facebook invites?

What if facebook builds something that competes with startups and halts
sharing of startup invites / news?

I know the TOS have specifics about not advertising competing services, but
just blocking users sharing abilities?

~~~
vicngtor
I agree that this is unacceptable.

But what can you expect? They are obviously not gonna let their MAIN
competitor leverage their resources.

~~~
tlrobinson
Where do you draw the line though?

